# 200' to 2' - 2 out of 3 awards & a personal best!



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I know this isn't a "microskiff" so thanks in advance for understanding. ;D  

This past weekend I fished Egret owners tournament out of Stuart with my buddy Pat off his 16' Carbon/Kevlar Egret. We won largest snook with my personal best snook at 43 inches and 23 lbs and we won most species released (11). Our largest offshore fish (43 inch King) was beat out by a beautiful 59" Wahoo. 

The snook was caught in less than two feet of water, sight casted her at 1pm in the afternoon. 

Ran 90 miles and worked it hard. Had a blast and enjoyed a few adult beverages. Our wives and sons enjoyed the Riverside Cottage and Tiki Hut.

Great weekend, but now it's back to reality.

Cheers


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: 200' to 2' - 2 out of 3 awards & a personal be*

That's a real beauty! What did you catch her on live bait or artificial?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 200' to 2' - 2 out of 3 awards & a personal be*

In a day of hi-tek lures and tackle I went old school. Scrimp tipped jig.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: 200' to 2' - 2 out of 3 awards & a personal be*

Nice work. Wouldn't mind having that linesider in my "personal best".

While it's not a microskiff, understand I still think it's one fine boat.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 200' to 2' - 2 out of 3 awards & a personal be*

very nice. looks like you had a great weekend.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 200' to 2' - 2 out of 3 awards & a personal be*

Robbie said hi BTW.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: 200' to 2' - 2 out of 3 awards & a personal be*

Beauty!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 200' to 2' - 2 out of 3 awards & a personal be*

Very nice fish! Good job.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: 200' to 2' - 2 out of 3 awards & a personal be*



> I know this isn't a "microskiff" so thanks in advance for understanding. ;D


Nice Fish! Nice job winning the division. Was the prize a new Egret???????


I have said it in the past fishing reports from microskiffs, forum regulars and friends are always welcome.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: 200' to 2' - 2 out of 3 awards & a personal be*

Nice, nice fish!!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: 200' to 2' - 2 out of 3 awards & a personal be*

Beautiful!


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: 200' to 2' - 2 out of 3 awards & a personal be*

Awsome Snook [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] I'll bet she was fun to catch [smiley=boxing.gif]


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: 200' to 2' - 2 out of 3 awards & a personal be*

Nice snook.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: 200' to 2' - 2 out of 3 awards & a personal be*

wow, you got me beat too, thats a trophy snook in anyones book. Super congrat's for sure, I'd be calling around some taxidermists for a replica of that big girl. [smiley=1-beer.gif]

I love that Stuart/Jensen beach area too, thats where my friend Ozzy got his 44"r last spring on a little plastic jerk bait. Lately I've had some inklings about trying to set a personal goal for big snook on a fly too and I think thats the best area in the state to have a decent shot at it. Definitely need to plan more trips over there myself.

As fer the "old" standby, I think its still "the" standby. Over the years me and the guys I've fished with have probably caught the most snook on either a troll-rite and whole live shrimp or a shrimp tipped jig or maybe even a plain jig over any other type of bait. If it wasn't such a hassle to get live shrimp all the time, I'd fish that way a lot more often. When their customers just have to catch a fish, its still the rig of choice for my guide buddies in the keys too. 

Anyway, I'm rambling, congrats once more, musta' been a fantastic weekend.  - eric


----------

